# This is the Colt Forum?



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

It so happens I picked up two Colts last week. I had made a deal with a gent from out of town for a 5 1/2" Colt New Frontier .44 Special. It was due in at my gunsmith's last Wednesday, and as I waited I dropped by another gun shop and there was a 7 1/2" Colt New Frontier .44 Special! And, before I knew what was happening, I had bought it.

Here they are:



This doubles my battery of .44 Specials.

Bob Wright


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Very nice - congrats on your new six-guns.


----------



## blake38 (Apr 18, 2013)

"_..and as I waited I dropped by another gun shop and there was a 7 1/2" Colt New Frontier .44 Special! And, before I knew what was happening, I had bought it._"

What else could you do under the circumstances. Nice pics.


----------



## bigjohn56 (Jan 26, 2013)

All I can say is SWEET!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Very cool. I desperately need a single action revolver in My collection.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pieces! Which one is the later model?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The 7 1/2" barreled dates 1978 production, the 5 1/2" is 2011 production.

The older gun I don't believe was ever fired, doesn't appear to have been. But its trigger pull is so rough I felt like I needed a come-along to trip the hammer.

Bob Wright


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Bob Wright said:


> But its trigger pull is so rough I felt like I needed a come-along to trip the hammer.


 Enjoyed this one. Thanks.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Bob Wright said:


> The 7 1/2" barreled dates 1978 production, the 5 1/2" is 2011 production.
> 
> The older gun I don't believe was ever fired, doesn't appear to have been. But its trigger pull is so rough I felt like I needed a come-along to trip the hammer.
> 
> Bob Wright


might be as you stated, very new,, 
trigger might still have some new edges,lol.
You didn't say it was an issue.
your the expert there,, nice pieces ,once again


----------

